
Alan Turing’s chemistry hypothesis turned into a desalination filter - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/05/alan-turings-contribution-to-chemistry-used-to-filter-salt-water/#p3
======
thedailymail
This same kind of reaction-diffusion mechanism is responsible for skin
patterns (stripes, spots, etc.) in a variety of animal species.

~~~
emmelaich
Perhaps striped paint will finally be a thing?

[http://dare.wisc.edu/survey-results/1965-1970/types-and-
atti...](http://dare.wisc.edu/survey-results/1965-1970/types-and-attitudes-
people/hh14)

~~~
gboudrias

      1  
      1  
      1  
      1
    

Ah yes, quite the curated dictionary.

------
fsloth
This might be the referred paper:

"The Chemical Basis of Morphogenesis" By A.M.Turing

[http://www.dna.caltech.edu/courses/cs191/paperscs191/turing....](http://www.dna.caltech.edu/courses/cs191/paperscs191/turing.pdf)

